# OFF TO MARTY'S



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is 1:30 am Wedensday. I am all packed. I have to stop for fuel. Stop at Wall Mart for coffee Filters Then I am off. 
See you all some time late Thrusday. 
John J. 

PS TWO DAYS AND A WAKE UP


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow.... Some people want to get there early don't they..... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Loaded up and moving out at 6:00 AM Thursday. Stan, JJ see you a little after lunch. 

Henson


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

And I thought this was a weekend event???? 
I'll put all of ya to work.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

We're leaving about 0600 tomorrow morning. It's only 600 miles, so we're hoping to be there for pizza. Weather looks like it's going to be beautiful. Gasoline prices have been steadily dropping over the last week here, I hope that continues up the freeway to Nebraska.

Y'all drive careful now. See ya tomorrow night.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ got to Wichita, KS, and the HedgeApple RioGram RR about 10:30AM Thursday. We ran trains. watched videos, did some kitbash planning, told tales and ate lunch. JJ's operation of the rolling stock was done in a superior manner. The only incident incident was a twig falling out of the trees causing a derail while I was operating. It was a great pleasure having JJ visit.










Susie and I will leave tomorrow morning and hope to arrive at Marty's in time for supper.

JimC.


----------

